# Groomers in SE Michigan



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Check with the people at FDGRC. Many are out your way.

A lot of us do not send our dogs to groomers because the people at grooming shops have no clue. We either groom our own dogs or we network. 

FDGRC is a good start.

They have a meeting next Tues in Rochester Hills (leader dogs). Me personally, I'd show up and ask people like Judie W or Dianne B who they recommend.


----------

